# Which AUX adapter for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon?



## jimnms (Feb 12, 2007)

I was thinking of finding a Phatbox to put in my car, but they only come in 20GB, and they extra/bigger cartridges cost too much. Then I started to think about an Ipod, only because there is a cable for it that will allow you to control it through the factory stereo.
I came across a sale on a Toshiba Gigabeat 6GB last week. It's new, unopened, and I got it on sale for under $200. I read reviews and saw that it got very good reviews (most reviewers ranked its audio quality higher than the ipod), so went ahead and bought it. It can also be used to dump pictures from my digital camera using USB PTP or USB mass storage. For the size, capacity, features and price, it beats the crap out of any ipud or zoon.








Now I'm looking for a way to integrate it into my car's stereo. I know I wont be able to control it through the factory stereo, but that's not a problem since I will probably only ever use it in random mode. The only time I listen to music is on long trips anyway, driving around town, the sound of the engine is enough for me.
I know from searching that I'll need to get an aux adapter, but I'm not sure exactly which one. I've come up with these 4 aux adapters, which one do I need for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with the OEM Monsoon system?
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Which AUX adapter for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon? (jimnms)*

Here's all the info you need, if all you want to do is all an auxiliary ipod/mp3 player input:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2887158
Or use that first Blitzsafe link you posted. 



_Modified by g60racer at 5:55 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## jimnms (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Which AUX adapter for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon? (g60racer)*

Thanks, I've seen that thread, but it's for an ipod. I think my best bet is just to get the aux adapter.
I noticed though that the gigabeat has a terminal on the bottom. The manual doesn't say what it's for. I haven't found any accessories that use it either. It looks like it might fit that ipod cable, but it's hard to tell from the small pics. Here's what the terminal looks like on the bottom of the gigabeat:








Can someone post a closeup of the ipod's terminal or cable?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Which AUX adapter for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon? (jimnms)*

that won't be compatable with the ipod dock connection found on any of the ipod specific models
for your car, and that mp3 player, either of these 2 interfaces will work great for you: 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








or

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








and for connection to your player, use this:
[http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite..._sc/store/html/media/PIE_3.5_RCA6MM.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## jimnms (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Which AUX adapter for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon? ([email protected])*

Thanks john. I sent an email to [email protected] thursday because I want to be 100% sure I order the right stuff, but I haven't received a reply yet.
Is there any preference between the Blitzsafe or the Pie adapters? The Pie adapter looks to be a little "cleaner" install.
I also have a question about mounts. I found two listed that are for 2005 Jettas, but I'm not sure which one would be the best.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
There is no detailed description for the 2nd one, but the first one says "Use this mount to hold anything (iPod, Phone, Satellite Radio, GPS) Some items may require a holder that is not included."
By that description, it sounds like it comes with one or more holders? The dimensions of the gigabeat are 4 in. tall, 2¼ in. wide and ½ thick. Will I need to a special holder for this player?
The picture of the first one looks exactly like my dash, but there is no gap between the radio and where it looks like the mount is going in. On the second one, it too looks like my car except I do not have the cup holder above the stereo, it's just a black plate. I can't really tell from the picture how this one attaches to the dash either.
I was thinking of either running the aux cable into the glove box like others have done, or drilling a hole(s) in that black plate and installing a 3.5mm input jack or RCA inputs.


----------



## jimnms (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Which AUX adapter for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon? (jimnms)*

I just thought of something that might make a problem for mounting it in the car. It has buttons on the side for power, volume, play/pause, next, previous and the power connector. It can also be powered by the USB port on the bottom, and I've seen some car adapters that look like they plug into the USB port.








I might go ahead and order what I need for the AUX port and worry about mounting later, but I kind of wanted to get it all in one order.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Which AUX adapter for a 2005 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon? (jimnms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimnms* »_I also have a question about mounts. I found two listed that are for 2005 Jettas, but I'm not sure which one would be the best.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
There is no detailed description for the 2nd one, but the first one says "Use this mount to hold anything (iPod, Phone, Satellite Radio, GPS) Some items may require a holder that is not included."
By that description, it sounds like it comes with one or more holders? The dimensions of the gigabeat are 4 in. tall, 2¼ in. wide and ½ thick. Will I need to a special holder for this player?

both mounts will work for you car, both mounts work the same way 
the mounts provide a mouning surface to mount a device holder, there may be a holder made to fit your exact player, or you might want to purchase a universal holder


----------

